# My new pair,let's see more.Chartreuse Schwinns.



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2018)

I just got a pair of what some call chartreuse Schwinns. I've seen pics of others and know  other members have one or two.post them up here.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2018)

Match made in Heaven!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2018)

You definitely don't see a matching set of lawn ornaments like that very often. Very nice pair.


----------



## OptimusJay (Apr 9, 2018)

Really nice pair, Brian.  I love the color combo.
Jay


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 9, 2018)

Currently the only known example of a 24" Girl's deluxe Schwinn with a locking springer fork and it's Chartreuse as well


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 9, 2018)

Ahhh yes, the Chartreusians. A fine lookin couple ! killer bikes.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2018)

great set Brian! I'd love to have a straight bar in that color scheme.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2018)

56 schwinn wasp.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 9, 2018)

So far,including these pictured, I know of about 8 in this color,but only 2 Hornets.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2018)

@rusty.kirkpatrick   Is Brian's Hornet the one you posted in December? Great bike....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 9, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> @rusty.kirkpatrick   Is Brian's Hornet the one you posted in December? Great bike....



Yes sir, that’s the one. They make a beautiful pair.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Yes sir, that’s the one. They make a beautiful pair.



yes, they sure do!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 9, 2018)

I know @greenephantom has the Hornet and @Cyclone coaster has a pair of green bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> 56 schwinn wasp.View attachment 785566




Ut oh, better get Maaco! If that beauty is a 1956 model Wasp you'll need to paint it Opal Green. 

The L&M serial numbers were 1954 numbers and some repeated in 1956. Bet your Wasp is a 54 L or M serial with that color.
I wish I knew, but I don't know why Charnleybob has a problem with people showing their serial numbers. It could mean life or death.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 10, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I know @greenephantom has the Hornet and @Cyclone coaster has a pair of green bikes.




*Great looking pair there Brian.. I only have a ladies Starlet in that color .. I am however looking for a mens canti style if there is one for sale .. hit me up .. *


----------



## John G04 (Apr 10, 2018)

@ricobike said he has a streamliner and starlet pair in chartreuse


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2018)

Heres a Schwinn Leader.......................................................................


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 15, 2018)

What years was this color available?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> What years was this color available?




I'll take an educated guess and say 1953 and 54. Hope I win the big lotto!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'll take an educated guess and say 1953 and 54. Hope I win the big lotto!



I'm assuming this must have been special ordered . The catalog only shows 4 colors for 53 Hornets.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 26, 2018)

why did I think Chartreuse was some sort of purple?


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 26, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why did I think Chartreuse was some sort of purple?



You must be thinking of fuscia.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Any more members have one in this color scheme? I think @pkleppert sold the 24" bike over the weekend.


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2018)

I was directed to the 54 Schwinn catalog that states the Starlet for that year was available in Windswept green. Might this be the actual color? Somebody has to know.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I was directed to the 54 Schwinn catalog that states the Starlet for that year was available in Windswept green. Might this be the actual color? Somebody has to know.




No, she said for 1854. 


 

 

   But seriously, that's probably the name of the color IMO.


----------



## island schwinn (May 12, 2018)

Nope.windswept is completely different. Back to square one.


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

This must be the 1854 Windswept Green.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> This must be the 1854 Windswept Green.
> 
> View attachment 805515



Is this OG paint? Or for sale? My wife would love this bike.


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Is this OG paint? Or for sale? My wife would love this bike.





Found that one on the inthernet.   Luxlow had this one for sale at one time.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Found that one on the inthernet.   Luxlow had this one for sale at one time.
> 
> View attachment 805732



Ewww lol


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I know @greenephantom has the Hornet and @Cyclone coaster has a pair of green bikes.




Does Greenephantom know what this color was called, or maybe it's mentioned in his catalog books?


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 16, 2018)

Found this Wasp today. Serial number is either October 53 or April 57, but the girls Wasp was discontinued in 57 and was listed with chrome rims in 55-56.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Found this Wasp today. Serial number is either October 53 or April 57, but the girls Wasp was discontinued in 57 and was listed with chrome rims in 55-56.View attachment 824872




Those green bikes are popping up like weeds these days. I've only seen 1953 and 1954 models in that color, that is not mentioned in any lit that I've seen.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe we can get @ricobike ricobiketo post up the pair he has ? Anybody friends with him can ask ?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2018)

I have an obscure catalog that lists this color as,
Day-Glo before Day-Glo


----------



## ricobike (Aug 21, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Maybe we can get @ricobike ricobiketo post up the pair he has ? Anybody friends with him can ask ?




They're actually a threesome.  One Streamliner, one Starlet, and one boys Wasp.  Here's a teaser.  One of these days I'll get them out for some cameo's .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2018)

ricobike said:


> They're actually a threesome.  One Streamliner, one Starlet, and one boys Wasp.  Here's a teaser.  One of these days I'll get them out for some cameo's .View attachment 856304



NICE SET!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 22, 2018)

ricobike said:


> They're actually a threesome.  One Streamliner, one Starlet, and one boys Wasp.  Here's a teaser.  One of these days I'll get them out for some cameo's .View attachment 856304



Wow! They look pretty cool setting there together. Beautiful bikes. Barry


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 22, 2018)

Sweet threesome.it was suggested to me that maybe these bikes all came from the same dealer.kinda makes sense,but I sure would like to see any kind of documentation or mention somewhere.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2018)

I got a hunch. My Hornet has an Ohio plate.any others come from Ohio that we know of ?


----------



## unregistered (Dec 23, 2018)

There was a killer original and complete Chartreuse boys Hornet for sale in the Quad Cities last year. $400 on Craigslist. I regret not scooping that up or at least saving the ad. 

I had a Chartreuse Wasp back around 2010 but the stuck stem and loose headset bothered me. Never could get it freed so I sold it to a guy in Phoenix. Wonder what ever became of it...


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 23, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> There was a killer original and complete Chartreuse boys Hornet for sale in the Quad Cities last year. $400 on Craigslist. I regret not scooping that up or at least saving the ad.
> 
> I had a Chartreuse Wasp back around 2010 but the stuck stem and loose headset bothered me. Never could get it freed so I sold it to a guy in Phoenix. Wonder what ever became of it...



Pretty sure mine was the one from CL last year.by the time it went through the chain,the price wasn't the same. At least I got it completely refurbished though.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 14, 2019)

pkleppert said:


> Currently the only known example of a 24" Girl's deluxe Schwinn with a locking springer fork and it's Chartreuse as wellView attachment 785285View attachment 785286




And now the 1953 Girl's 24" Starlet, dressed in white rims. 11/03 to 11/04 ------- C53106 ------------------ C61136,,  makes her `1st appearance.

The Christmas bike, for the young lady, ' C.N.' (scratched under BB by her Dad) , whom I just bought it from. Her 1st childhood bike bike from Michigan who'd even drug it way down south Florida. That dars a long A.. time to treasure a bike, ad the girl factor, double it,  holding on. .

Popped up yesterday morn on C/L Venice Fl,  but had to wait until today to meet them. Been pretty excited all day yesterday, _anxiety_ that somebody would come along, pay more and swipe it. and wanted to post their photo of it but, didn't want to spook it until it was mine.

And yet, with little time, I didn't look it over when picked up. , just thought, expected from  the photo,  it's a 26" so, bonus points once I got back , thought " that's odd, seems small. Couldn't be 24, naw,"?  checked, ,   budaa bing,  sure is a 24"er.. 

All original to every nut, bolt and screw. She 'C.N.' thinks the tires: 'United States US Peerless Cord, 24 x 2.125',  are original to the bike too. Would Schwinn sell new bikes without, Schwinn Typhoon XX  x 2 1/8" cord balloon? Says, far as she knows, they never bought new tires. It's a matched set, same wear and still usable  too.  Aired right up and holding swell. . .  IDK, does anybody know what Schwinn was issuing in 53-54? Prob a Wald basket though.

So, now in this thread, we got The Junior  Chartreuse sisters..







The Junior  Chartreuse sisters.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 14, 2019)

The old color charts list it simply as green. They show it with a darker green,Spitfire or Coach Green,I guess. No black that I can find,although one chart shows Coach Green and Black. Someone here has the charts


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 14, 2019)

very cool due to the rarity but to me that has got to be the worst color combination Schwinn ever did.... maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 14, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very cool due to the rarity but to me that has got to be the worst color combination Schwinn ever did.... maybe it's just me.



I really dig the color and considering what Schwinn was targeting back then. "A dainty luxurious bicycle, that's completely feminine".  *"Fashion-wise hues."*

Somebody says, an obscure catalog cites this 'Chartreuse'  as "Day-Glo" Which I'd also thought was a 60-70's thing. But and so, I hit up Google, And whelp. early 50's Black and 'DayGlo' was a thing! DayGlo home page, History:  https://www.dayglo.com/company/history/ 

So, U NO what?? the black is the key, it ain't Chartreuse, it's a Schwinn 'Fashion wise"  DayGlo color combo. Or simply, Schwinn DayGlo.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 14, 2019)

I bet, out there somewhere, long lost and forgotten, Schwinn ran an whole ad campaign, 'back to school DayGlo!' Safety, bright colors keep your boy or girl safe!

Albeit, As we're virtually talking about a 1 year only color combo, it didn't change the minds of kids: " Psstt I don't need safety; Mommy-Daddy, I'm a big, boy/girl now!"  Preferring  the _cool new _candy-coated, Opal and Flamboyant sparkling colors


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh for crying out loud. That is not a fluorescent color!   It's a pastel green, so no it's not a day glow fluorescent Schwinn color. Here's a fluorescent day glow green.

And it's on the boys bikes so they can feel feminine and in style too.  lmao

_"A dainty luxurious bicycle, that's completely feminine". *"Fashion-wise hues."*     <-----------Quoting Jeff54. _


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 14, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Oh for crying out loud. That is not a fluorescent color!   It's a pastel green, so no it's not a day glow fluorescent Schwinn color. Here's a fluorescent day glow green.
> 
> And it's on the boys bikes so they can feel feminine and in style too.  lmao
> 
> ...



Prob not a good idear to cry too loud GT. Black is the key, which, incidentally, is otherwise especially odd, more contrasting than Schwinn has ever issued,  in this combo color  to unlocking 50's  DayGlo style .  No got a black light but, it does not need to fluoresce or illuminate under UV lights, , it plenty bright and stands out, just as it is. Add black and it's DayGlo! right here: https://www.dayglo.com/company/history/    period...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2019)

Vintage Schwinn's day glow Schwinn paint.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 14, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> There was a killer original and complete Chartreuse boys Hornet for sale in the Quad Cities last year. $400 on Craigslist. I regret not scooping that up or at least saving the ad.
> 
> I had a Chartreuse Wasp back around 2010 but the stuck stem and loose headset bothered me. Never could get it freed so I sold it to a guy in Phoenix. Wonder what ever became of it...



I believe this is the one you are talking about. I believe the bike has changed hands a couple times since then.  Another one I regret selling!  

Quid city bike


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 14, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I believe this is the one you are talking about. I believe the bike has changed hands a couple times since then.  Another one I regret selling!
> 
> Quid city bike View attachment 980757
> View attachment 980758
> ...



Sitting right here with it's girlfriend.


----------

